# 9.0 RELEASE and /etc/rc



## jotawski (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello,

I got this after come up to multi user mode with setting 
	
	



```
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf,


```
/etc/rc: WARNING: $ipv6_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
```

Is there any correct way to recover this warning?

My machine is 
	
	



```
FreeBSD dell.jes.or.th 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #1: Wed Jan  4 15:26:26 ICT 2012   
[email]root@dell.jes.or.th[/email]:/kaitag/obj/usr/src/sys/JOTAWSKI  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2012)

Use 
	
	



```
ipv6_enable="YES"
```
 instead of 
	
	



```
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
```
.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did before switching to the current /etc/rc.conf and the messages at the console were


```
Setting hostname: dell.jes.or.th.
/etc/rc: WARNING: $ipv6_enable is obsolete.  Use $ipv6_activate_all_interfaces instead.
/etc/rc: WARNING: $ipv6_enable is obsolete.  Use $ipv6_activate_all_interfaces instead.
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: no link ....re0: link state changed to UP
 got link
DHCPREQUEST on re0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1
bound to 192.168.1.3 -- renewal in 172800 seconds.
Starting Network: lo0 re0 ipfw0.
```

but once I set 
	
	



```
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
```
 I got the warning as in my first posting.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah. I didn't know *ipv6_enable* was obsoleted. In that case all I can suggest is filing a PR. 

http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## jotawski (Jan 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Ah. I didn't know *ipv6_enable* was obsoleted. In that case all I can suggest is filing a PR.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html



oh, that is really very head ache.  but I will do.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 13, 2012)

problem report sent and really apologized me for using the wrong features of this board too many times, codes and quotes.


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm having this too. No idea where it is coming from. Even get a firewall error, and that's strange since I don't have a firewall:

```
Jan 15 21:53:36 yokozuna root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $ipv6_firewall_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Jan 15 21:53:36 yokozuna root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $ipv6_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
```
In my rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

Updated my systems to 9.0 this weekend. Initially I had some issues too but setting my IPv6 settings as in MarcoB's post fixed it.

I'm not getting the 
	
	



```
WARNING: $ipv6_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5)
```
 message though. And I'm wondering how you updated your system. I did a source update to RELENG_9.


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine was also a source update to RELENG_9. I even built a new world and kernel today but no changes. I still don't have a clue what causes this but the first warning message 
	
	



```
WARNING: $ipv6_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5)
```
 appears right after the mounting of the disks. The second 2 messages 
	
	



```
Jan 15 21:53:36 yokozuna root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $ipv6_firewall_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Jan 15 21:53:36 yokozuna root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $ipv6_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
```
 appear during the loading of programs in rc.conf.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2012)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> Mine was also a source update to RELENG_9. I even built a new world and kernel today but no changes.



Did you do
`# make check-old`


----------



## jotawski (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

It was from mergemaster step.  the mergemaster suggested us to delete old files that did not appear in /etc/rc.d but gave us a [n] prompt when asked to delete or not to delete.

I spent a half day in world/kernel/steps just to see the cause of problem in mergemaster.

simply delete old links during the mergemaster before reboot and the annoying problems disappear.


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 17, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Did you do
> `# make check-old`


When doing that I get:

```
root@yokozuna:/usr/src# make check-old
>>> Checking for old files
...
/usr/share/man/man9/vm_page_flag_clear.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/vm_page_flag_set.9.gz
/usr/sbin/named.reconfig
/usr/sbin/named.reload
/usr/share/man/man9/vm_map_clean.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/vm_page_copy.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/vm_page_protect.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/vm_page_zero_fill.9.gz
/etc/rc.d/nfsserver
/usr/include/nfsclient/krpc.h
/usr/include/nfsclient/nfsdiskless.h
/sbin/mount_newnfs
/usr/share/man/man8/mount_newnfs.8.gz
/usr/include/nfsclient/nfs_kdtrace.h
/usr/share/calendar/ru_RU.KOI8-R/calendar.msk
/usr/include/objc/encoding.h
/usr/include/objc/hash.h
/usr/include/objc/NXConstStr.h
/usr/include/objc/objc-api.h
/usr/include/objc/objc-decls.h
/usr/include/objc/objc-list.h
/usr/include/objc/objc.h
/usr/include/objc/Object.h
/usr/include/objc/Protocol.h
/usr/include/objc/runtime.h
/usr/include/objc/sarray.h
/usr/include/objc/thr.h
/usr/include/objc/typedstream.h
/usr/lib/libobjc.a
/usr/lib/libobjc.so
/usr/libexec/cc1obj
/usr/share/examples/kld/firmware/fwimage/firmware.img
/usr/share/man/man8/sticky.8.gz
/usr/include/netinet/sctp_cc_functions.h
/usr/share/man/man9/SYSCTL_XINT.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/SYSCTL_XLONG.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/draw_shadow.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/draw_box.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/line_edit.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/strheight.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/strwidth.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_create_rc.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_yesno.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_noyes.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_prgbox.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_textbox.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_menu.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_checklist.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_radiolist.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_inputbox.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_clear_norefresh.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_clear.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_update.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_fselect.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_notify.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_mesgbox.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_gauge.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/init_dialog.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/end_dialog.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/use_helpfile.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/use_helpline.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/get_helpline.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/restore_helpline.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_msgbox.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_ftree.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/dialog_tree.3.gz
/usr/share/examples/dialog/README
/usr/share/examples/dialog/checklist
/usr/share/examples/dialog/ftreebox
/usr/share/examples/dialog/infobox
/usr/share/examples/dialog/inputbox
/usr/share/examples/dialog/menubox
/usr/share/examples/dialog/msgbox
/usr/share/examples/dialog/prgbox
/usr/share/examples/dialog/radiolist
/usr/share/examples/dialog/textbox
/usr/share/examples/dialog/treebox
/usr/share/examples/dialog/yesno
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/Makefile
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/check1.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/check2.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/check3.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/dselect.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/fselect.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/ftree1.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/ftree1.test
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/ftree2.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/ftree2.test
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/gauge.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/input1.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/input2.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/menu1.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/menu2.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/menu3.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/msg.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/prgbox.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/radio1.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/radio2.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/radio3.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/text.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/tree.c
/usr/share/examples/libdialog/yesno.c
/usr/share/man/man8/MAKEDEV.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/vgonel.9.gz
/usr/share/info/gasp.info.gz
/usr/include/machine/mutex.h
/usr/include/machine/mptable.h
/usr/include/machine/apicreg.h
/usr/include/machine/mca.h
/usr/share/man/man9/vm_page_sleep_busy.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/taskqueue_find.9.gz
/usr/include/lzma/subblock.h
/usr/share/man/man3/cfree.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/cftime.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/getpw.3.gz
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Pacific/Ponape
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Pacific/Truk
/usr/share/man/man4/acpi_aiboost.4.gz
/usr/include/nfsclient/nfs_lock.h
/usr/include/emmintrin.h
/usr/include/mm_malloc.h
/usr/include/pmmintrin.h
/usr/include/xmmintrin.h
/usr/include/mmintrin.h
/usr/include/regexp.h
/usr/share/man/man3/regexp.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/regsub.3.gz
/usr/include/utmp.h
/usr/share/man/man4/i386/alpm.4.gz
/usr/share/man/man4/i386/amdpm.4.gz
/usr/share/man/man4/i386/mcd.4.gz
/usr/share/man/man4/i386/padlock.4.gz
/usr/share/man/man4/i386/pcf.4.gz
/usr/share/man/man4/i386/scd.4.gz
/usr/share/man/man4/i386/viapm.4.gz
/usr/share/examples/bc/ckbook.b
/usr/share/examples/bc/pi.b
/usr/share/examples/bc/primes.b
/usr/share/examples/bc/twins.b
/usr/share/info/dc.info.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/ttyslot.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/login.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/logout.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man3/logwtmp.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man5/lastlog.5.gz
/usr/share/man/man5/utmp.5.gz
/usr/share/man/man5/wtmp.5.gz
/usr/include/sys/semaphore.h
/usr/sbin/ntptrace
/usr/share/man/man8/ntptrace.8.gz
/usr/share/examples/pppd/auth-down.sample
/usr/share/examples/pppd/auth-up.sample
/usr/share/examples/pppd/chap-secrets.sample
/usr/share/examples/pppd/chat.sh.sample
/usr/share/examples/pppd/ip-down.sample
/usr/share/examples/pppd/ip-up.sample
/usr/share/examples/pppd/options.sample
/usr/share/examples/pppd/pap-secrets.sample
/usr/share/examples/pppd/ppp.deny.sample
/usr/share/examples/pppd/ppp.shells.sample
/usr/share/examples/slattach/unit-command.sh
/usr/share/examples/sliplogin/slip.hosts
/usr/share/examples/sliplogin/slip.login
/usr/share/examples/sliplogin/slip.logout
/usr/share/examples/sliplogin/slip.slparms
/usr/share/examples/startslip/sldown.sh
/usr/share/examples/startslip/slip.sh
/usr/share/examples/startslip/slup.sh
/usr/share/examples/etc/rc.firewall6
/usr/share/man/man8/rc.early.8.gz
/usr/share/zoneinfo/GMT
/usr/share/man/man3/pselect.3.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/fusword.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/susword.9.gz
/usr/include/machine/pc/vesa.h
/usr/share/man/man4/i386/dpms.4.gz
/etc/mtree/BSD.local.dist
/etc/mtree/BSD.x11.dist
/etc/mtree/BSD.x11-4.dist
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_add_rates.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_add_xrates.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_alloc_node.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_attach.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_begin_scan.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_cfgget.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_cfgset.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_chan2ieee.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_chan2mode.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_create_ibss.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_crypto_attach.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_crypto_detach.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_decap.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_dump_pkt.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_dup_bss.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_encap.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_end_scan.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_find_node.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_fix_rate.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_free_allnodes.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_ieee2mhz.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_ioctl.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_lookup_node.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_media2rate.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_media_change.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_media_init.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_media_status.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_mhz2ieee.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_next_scan.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_node_attach.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_node_detach.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_node_lateattach.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_print_essid.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_proto_attach.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_proto_detach.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_rate2media.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_recv_mgmt.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_send_mgmt.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_setmode.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_timeout_nodes.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_watchdog.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/ieee80211_wep_crypt.9.gz
/usr/sbin/usbdevs
/usr/share/man/man8/usbdevs.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/MULTI_DRIVER_MODULE.9.gz
>>> Checking for old libraries
/lib/libcam.so.5
/lib/libpcap.so.7
/lib/libufs.so.5
/usr/lib/libdwarf.so.2
/usr/lib/libopie.so.6
/usr/lib/librtld_db.so.1
/usr/lib/libtacplus.so.4
/usr/lib/liblwres.so.50
/lib/libsbuf.so.5
/usr/lib/libobjc.so.4
/lib/libz.so.5
/lib/libutil.so.8
/lib/libbsnmp.so.5
/lib/libcrypt.so.4
/lib/libcrypto.so.5
/lib/libkvm.so.4
/lib/libmd.so.4
/lib/libncurses.so.7
/lib/libncursesw.so.7
/lib/libreadline.so.7
/lib/libutil.so.7
/lib/libz.so.4
/usr/lib/libbz2.so.3
/usr/lib/libcom_err.so.4
/usr/lib/libdialog.so.6
/usr/lib/libgnuregex.so.4
/usr/lib/libopie.so.5
/usr/lib/libpam.so.4
/usr/lib/librpcsvc.so.4
/usr/lib/libssl.so.5
/usr/lib/libusbhid.so.3
/usr/lib/libvgl.so.5
/usr/lib/libwrap.so.5
/usr/lib/libasn1.so.9
/usr/lib/libgssapi.so.9
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so.9
/usr/lib/libroken.so.9
>>> Checking for old directories
/usr/include/objc
/usr/share/examples/libdialog
/usr/share/examples/dialog
/usr/share/examples/bc
/usr/share/examples/pppd
/usr/share/examples/slattach
/usr/share/examples/sliplogin
/usr/share/examples/startslip
To remove old files and directories run 'make delete-old'.
To remove old libraries run 'make delete-old-libs'.
```
I really don't want to run "make delete-old". I did that once and it totally screwed my system. The only option then was a reinstall.


----------



## kpa (Jan 17, 2012)

You really should run that, now if you compile anything there's a big change that the compilation picks up the wrong version of a shared library and you end up with a non working binary.

Start with just
`# make delete-old`

And once you're satisfied that everything is still working run:

`# make delete-old-libs`
This may break ports that still depend on wrong versions of shared libraries in the base system, there's a good tool to test for those in sysutils/bsdadminscripts:

`# pkg_libchk`

You'll have to recompile any ports that the above command reports as having missing shared libraries.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

To prevent missing libraries from throwing a spanner in the works you can install misc/compat8x.
 Once you have rebuilt all your ports it can be removed again.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 19, 2012)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> When doing that I get:
> 
> ```
> root@yokozuna:/usr/src# make check-old
> ...



I do agree with totally.  I have to [CMD=""]# pkg_delete -a[/CMD] and reinstall my favorite packages from scratch because of [CMD=""]# make delete-old[/CMD]
and one of my headache was xfce4-wm upgrade to the new ports tree,   which is solved though  , I mean this one http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28937


----------

